# Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab



## Prostore (11. Oktober 2017)

*Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab*

Hey Leute 

Habe mir gestern Schatten des krieges gekauft. Ich konnte es leider nie öffnen... da die typische Windows fehlermeldung kommt " schatten des krieges funktioniert nicht " Habt ihr eine lösung für das problem?

Habe Schatten des krieges auf Steam gekauft und die .exe als Admin ausgeführt... sowie auf eine andere Festplatte installiert und nach fehlerhaften Datein geschaut... habe auf google leider keine lösung gefunden

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab*

Mal versucht die exe. Datei des Spiels als Admin. zu starten aus dem Steam Ordner?Edit:hast du ja schon gemacht sry übersehen
DirectX aktuell?
Evt. auch ein Problem bei Steam.Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Prostore (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab*

Direct x gestern aktualisiert  hat leider nichts gebracht :/ da ich gefühlt der einzige mit dem problem bin denke ich nicht das eine schnelle Lösung kommt :/


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab*

Grafiktreiber evt. mal neu installieren.
Wird natürlich auch schwer bei so einer ausagekräftigen Fehlermeldung v. Win was zu finden.


----------



## Prostore (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab*

Habe ich gestern auch schon neu installiert, oder besser gesagt  aktualisiert... das stimmt, windows gibt nicht viel spielraum um den  fehler zu finden


----------



## tommi3s (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Schatten des krieges, stürzt ab*

Hi,

hast du das Problem lösen können? Ich hab nämlich aktuell das gleiche Problem. Spiel schmiert so alle 30-60 Minuten mal ab. 
Was mir ebenfalls noch aufgefallen ist mit MSI Afterburner startet das Game nicht mal schmiert instant ab.
Treiber ist der aktuelle optimierte für Schatten des Krieges drauf. 
Ich hab das Problem mit ner 1070 gtx

Lg Tommy


----------

